# Australian National Aviation Museum



## Bellarine (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi everyone

The Australian National Aviation Museum at Moorabbin Airport has been undergoing some changes over the last few months. I have just finished and fired up the new website, so hopefully there is a bit of useful info there for those who have not been to the Museum before. Also our Facebook page is updated weekly with all the works being done on the aircraft. 

Recently we wheeled out a Desoutter II which is one of only three in the world - the Museum has had it since the 1960's but it's never been on display. 

Another big upcoming project will be working on the Beaufort - it is the oldest surviving Beaufort, and needs a lot of work.

Links - australian national aviation museum - Home
http://www.facebook.com/moorabbinairmuseum

Regards

Ewan
Secretary


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 19, 2014)

Ewan, can I congratulate you guys on the fine work that has been done over the last couple of months. Keep up the good work and I'll be sure to pay a visit next time I'm down that way.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 19, 2014)

Good on you, Ewan. Power to your elbow with the Beaufort. Haven't been to Morrabbin for many a year; it was just known as the Morrabbin Air Museum the last time I was there - over twenty years ago now. I took some close up shots of your Beaufighter and put them in a thread, here:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wa...alkarounds-nuuumannn-36981-3.html#post1048172


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 19, 2014)

What a great looking place Ewan, thanks for the headsup!


----------

